# [SOLVED] Postfix SMTP server unreachable outside of LAN

## Xide

Hello,

I'm trying to setup postfix on my dedicated server, the daemon is running and working ( i can send mails from command line when i' ssh'd on the server ) but i from outside i can't see the open SMTP port.

postconf -n:

```
command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/libexec/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command = PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

home_mailbox = maildir/

html_directory = no

inet_interfaces = all

inet_protocols = ipv4

local_recipient_maps =

mail_owner = postfix

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain

mydomain = my_url.com 

myorigin = $mydomain

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = no

relay_domains = $mydomain

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
```

And the output of nmap:

From LAN:

```
Host is up (0.0000090s latency).

Not shown: 992 closed ports

PORT     STATE SERVICE

21/tcp   open  ftp

22/tcp   open  ssh

25/tcp   open  smtp

53/tcp   open  domain

80/tcp   open  http

443/tcp  open  https

3000/tcp open  ppp
```

From outside:

```
Host is up (0.043s latency).

Not shown: 990 closed ports

PORT     STATE    SERVICE

21/tcp   open     ftp

22/tcp   open     ssh

53/tcp   open     domain

80/tcp   open     http

135/tcp  filtered msrpc

139/tcp  filtered netbios-ssn

443/tcp  open     https

445/tcp  filtered microsoft-ds

3000/tcp open     ppp
```

Same for ping and telnet, i can reach my HTTP server but not the SMTP.

I can't paste postfix log ( dont really know why but they are not generated )

Can someone see why this is happening, and how to fix it ?

Thanks in advance.Last edited by Xide on Tue Dec 09, 2014 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Did you start the postfix service?

----------

## Xide

yes, sure.

postfix status:

```
postfix/postfix-script: the Postfix mail system is running: PID: 4736

```

----------

## py-ro

netstat -tlpn?

Content of master.cf?

----------

## Xide

netstat:

```
Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name    

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      11856/nginx: master 

tcp        0      0 188.165.194.223:53      0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      24833/named         

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8747/pure-ftpd (SER 

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8492/named          

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      17685/sshd          

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3000            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      16986/ruby20        

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4736/master         

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:953           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8492/named          

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:443             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      11856/nginx: master 

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:9000          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2144/php-fpm: maste 

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      7433/mysqld         

tcp6       0      0 :::21                   :::*                    LISTEN      8747/pure-ftpd (SER 

tcp6       0      0 ::1:53                  :::*                    LISTEN      8492/named          

tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      17685/sshd   
```

master.cf:

```
# ==========================================================================

# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args

#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)

# ==========================================================================

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#628       inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd

pickup    unix  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      unix  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     unix  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr

tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

retry     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

```

----------

## py-ro

netstat shows an open smtp Port, so most probably you have some iptables rules in place.

----------

## Xide

I have already looked at that, my iptables seems empty :/

iptables -L :

```
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination  
```

----------

## py-ro

Maybe on the router?

----------

## papahuhn

I can reach your SMTP.

----------

## Xide

My bad, the problem was on my router ><

Thanks for your help !

----------

